# Premium Plus cutting problem



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, 
I bought Stahls Premium plus for the second time because I was satisfied on my first order.
so here is the result( see the attachment please) after trying to cut this design on the black and red material. but amazingly I don't have any problem with white and yellow.
what i think is that the material is not securely tacked to the backing when manufactured. but that is just my guess, so i am stuck with 2 rolls of 5 yard in my hand that I cant even cut big designs with them.
by the way the letter "F" size in the image is 0.75" tall and the small letters are 0.5' tall.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The material maybe slightly thicker than your other. Have tried a new blade. Hard to tell in pics is it not completing the cut.


----------



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

I tried new blades, 45 and 60 and all different forces. it looks like that I use a sewing machine to cut it, it is all jagged edges , because on the smooth cut you will see a smooth line on the back and on the bad one looks like the cutter blade pulled the material and separated it from the carrier sheet.
I hope this make sense


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Call Stahl's if it's bad they'll replace it. They pretty reputable. If you can cut other vinyl just find and blade is good sounds like material.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Unfortunately this has been a common issue with this material. There is a whole other post on it in the Cad-Cut forum. This material is very thin and stretchy so it appears that the adhesive between the backing and the vinyl is not sufficient to hold the vinyl firmly in place during the cutting process. Also, it seems to be inconsistent from one color to the next. Although...larger designs like yours were typically ok...it seemed to struggle with smaller detail and sharp corners. 

This material is temperamental and requires a very sharp blade, proper blade extension from the holder and a good cutting strip. It was too high maintenance for me which is too bad as it had a lot of promise.


----------



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

that is exactly what happens John, I am thinking to change it to superfilm lite, I have not tried that yet but it might be better because of the sticky backing I assume.

Thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

SHALO said:


> Hi,
> I bought Stahls Premium plus for the second time because I was satisfied on my first order.
> so here is the result( see the attachment please) after trying to cut this design on the black and red material. but amazingly I don't have any problem with white and yellow.
> what i think is that the material is not securely tacked to the backing when manufactured. but that is just my guess, so i am stuck with 2 rolls of 5 yard in my hand that I cant even cut big designs with them.
> ...


Hi Alex,

I am unable to view your images, however if you are getting unclean cuts, it is usually due to a dull blade, worn blade holder, or you need to slow your machine down. If you have tried all of this (and it sounds like you have) PM me with your account information and we can take these rolls back for you. For customers that find Premium Plus difficult to use we are recommending our Sportsfilm Lite as it is a very similar material, but it has a tackier backing.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Sportsfilm Lite as it is a very similar material, but it has a tackier backing.


Good stuff. Cuts, weeds and applies very nicely. 

Did a youth basketball league with double sided jerseys a month or so ago using Sportsfilm Lite.


----------



## TSwindall (Mar 15, 2012)

try thermoflex plus. we have used it for years without any disappointments.


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

I had the same problem, I was trying different settings, new blade, new cutting strip etc. but nothing worked, later I tried flock blade (Roland RBFL) and the results are incredible (I have Rolanad Versa Studio BN-20)

there are other threads about this issue, for example this: Premium Plus Cutter Settings - T-Shirt Forums and I think it is worth reading this post: NEW Manufacturer Direct Heat Transfer Vinyl - Free Samples - Page 22 - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you Jan for the tip, i will give it a try. I am using the sport lite now and the only problem i have with those are some of the colors I can do hot peel and some I have to do cold peel. but again that is not deal breaker for me because it is alot cheaper than thermo flex stuff.


----------



## rico192 (Jun 7, 2009)

I use Eco film from imprintables warhouse. Never had any .problems with it. 

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ozymandias (Jul 8, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> For customers that find Premium Plus difficult to use we are recommending our Sportsfilm Lite as it is a very similar material, but it has a tackier backing.


I know this thread is a couple of months old, Nick, but...

I'm in the UK and whilst I can see 'Sportsfilm Lite' on your US website, on your UK based TargetTransfers site I can only see 'Sportsfilm'. Are they one and the same?

Cheers


----------



## WaterfallDesigns (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm having the exact same problem. Black does not cut or weed well at all but all of the other colors are perfect. I reached out to the company on their live chat tool but they said it didn't really make sense. I'll have to look into switching to sportsfilm or thermoflex. Thanks!


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I had two rolls of black with that problem and they acknowledged the problem and replaced them.


----------



## WaterfallDesigns (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Knehmer, I'll try reaching out to Stahls again.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

WaterFall...for Stable to say it doesn't make sense is crazy. They have known about this issue and the inconsistent results from one color to the other since the very beginning. I myself brought it up in the early stages as well as many others. Search the forums for premium plus and you will see the history.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry....meant Stahls ....not stable...lol.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Dbrisson (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going through blades like crazy with this stuff, as soon as I get poor cuts I know my blade needs to be replaced, I've strictly used this stuff since I started back in november, and have already had to replace my blade 3 times, I dont see the sportfilm lite on the canadian site either, is there something else comparable?

thanks in advance
Dany


----------

